# How many T-shirts have you sold?



## ilzho (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi:

I am curious to know how many t-shirts some of you guys have sold.

I am in the process of writing my own BP and would like to know the number of shirts you have sold. 
I don't need to know the profit, just looking for a flat number?

Also, how many in a year, and what are some of your biggest orders?

Thanks as always.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Being on a manual the biggest order I had to do was 650 shirts 3 color front and 3 color back.

Frank


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

ilzho said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am curious to know how many t-shirts some of you guys have sold.
> 
> ...


Not really sure how the info will be of any value to you, everyone's business model is different based on different markets and clients/jobs.

That said, last year we sold around 1800 tee shirts DTG printed, probably another 150 sweats/hoodies, and a few hundred vinyl shirts, if I had to put a round number on the total I'd say around 2200 for 2009, our biggest order so far has been a repeated print we have produced all year initial production was 100 shirts but through the year we have probably produced 180 shirts from that design. Since we mainly do DTG printing our typical order is 1-20 shirts of a given design, but just finished a 100 shirt order and have another starting next week.

It I had to put a number on total shirt sales since we've been printing....including every process we do, somewhere in the 5-6K range, including vinyl, DTG. embroidery and dye-sub, which is probably a couple days production for the big boy printers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ilzho (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks....
I'm just curious....It doesn't help my business model, it's more of curiosity.

Thank you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you doing your own designs or are you doing work for others by their spec?

Will you work out of your garage or will you have a commercial, and industrial, or a retail space?

What equipment will you have?

Will you have an outside sales force or just inside sales?

If you are going to sell to schools and clubs then plan on several hundred per order. 

If you are going to sell to businesses then plan on several dozen to several hundred per order. 

If you have a retail space then plan on doing a lot of one offs (a good reason to have a vinyl cutter and/or printer)

Are you going to offer embroidery? If so you can offer many mixed jobs.

Not all shirts are created the same. A plain old t shirt (POTS) with a one color, one location print is much different than doing a baseball team with real jerseys and name/number drops.

Womens shirts cost more and make more for you but are harder to deal with. 

Add a little info on your biz and you might be able to get a better answer.


----------



## adrika12 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am selling 15-20 shirt per day. It is my normal sale per day. Some time, it will increase from this


----------



## iamavol (Aug 8, 2006)

One of the larger order I had this year was 450 shirts on a Beefy T, 6 colors on the back and 3 on the front left chest...all on a manual press. 2 1/2 days of work...$3700.00 PROFIT


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

adrika12 said:


> I am selling 15-20 shirt per day. It is my normal sale per day. Some time, it will increase from this


15-20 a day? What type of shirts and how do you market yourself? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForumsh


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

15-20 tee's a day? that sounds really good, where do you sell them online?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

iamavol said:


> One of the larger order I had this year was 450 shirts on a Beefy T, 6 colors on the back and 3 on the front left chest...all on a manual press. 2 1/2 days of work...$3700.00 PROFIT


Wow, you are making more in profit per shirt than I would have charged per shirt. Was this one order or prints throughout the year. If I contracted this and marked up the contractors screen charges to me 100% and the shirt 100% my profit would still not have been $3700.

Great work if you can get it. Curious, in what part of the country do you work?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

yesterday I sold 400 , best day of the year


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

total i printed per year.....
2010 = 1,750 pcs. so far (a month more to go)
2009 = 2,100 pcs.
2008 = 1,830 pcs.
2007 = 1,300 pcs.
2006 = i don't have this accounting system in place yet so i can approximate to 1,100
...other years ranges from 200 - 700 pcs. (lazy years)

customers market me through word of mouth...


----------



## jnavia1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wow, this forum is really great! I'm a beginner here. i'm inspired with your msgs.


----------



## WHATABURGER (Apr 29, 2010)

I just started my business 2 months ago, all online sales, I have sold over 1,200 shirts so far.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

WHATABURGER said:


> I just started my business 2 months ago, all online sales, I have sold over 1,200 shirts so far.


That is awesome , any suggestions on how you have sold so many shirts in such short time after startup ?


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

i just started screen printing 2 months ago.... i already sold 37 pieces.... to my buddies... 

they have not paid me yet though...


----------



## WHATABURGER (Apr 29, 2010)

well, I started by going after local event promoters, like carshows, and events like that, and within a couple of phone calls I negotiated an order for 480 shirts to a car show promoter... He invited me to the show, and I walked the fairgrounds introducing myself to all of the vendors. I quickly (with the help of my wife) came up with what I call a "small business package" consisting of 20 shirts, business cards, a vinyl banner and fliers with logo design for $500 bucks. It was a real eye opener to find out how many small companies struggle to find printing and merchandising and run towards the opportunity to get it done all by one source at minimal cost. 

So.. now I go to every event I can find!!! LOL


----------



## iamavol (Aug 8, 2006)

brice said:


> Wow, you are making more in profit per shirt than I would have charged per shirt. Was this one order or prints throughout the year. If I contracted this and marked up the contractors screen charges to me 100% and the shirt 100% my profit would still not have been $3700.
> 
> Great work if you can get it. Curious, in what part of the country do you work?


I sold them for $12.00 each to the unit and they sold them for $15 each. I don't back out a salary for me so that is not factored into the profit. If I remember correctly, and I can look, the shirts cost less than 1.50 for the blanks and minimum costs for the ink. I do spend alot of time in the set-up phase so the job comes out right. I also work out of the basement so there is no overhead costs for me. 

I am sure a real accountant would disagree with my math but it works for me and this business continues to grow my bank account and make my customers happy


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

That's great. If you can sell 450 shirts in one order at $12/piece that's a great sale.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We've been in business for about a year and have sold over 10,000 this year.


----------



## varsityink (Jul 29, 2009)

Hard to know exactly because quickbooks won't give a sum of every item # without exporting them all to excel, but just in G2000, 2000b, 2300, and 2400 about 28,000 pcs. Avg. price of $8.76 Woo-hooo!

oh and yes, that's on a manual...


----------

